
Microsoft’s Azure Container Service is now generally available - Nr7
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/19/microsofts-azure-container-service-is-now-generally-available/
======
brudgers
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11527668](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11527668)

